# Dream Home



## schlarmanm1 (Nov 15, 2008)

So i had a dream i lived in a fairly big home with a dream garage with an area to show off my custom built cars. but this house had a room dedicated to small animals like Hedgehogs, Prarie Dogs, Chinchilas, Fish, Snakes, Lizards and turtals and it was a huge room. I had two 500 gallon tanks built into the walls one was salt the other fresh water. I had a huge 8 foot by 2 foot decrotive hedgehog cages and 3 more cages for other small animals. i had huge decrotive reptile cages with all sorts of snakes and reptiles in different cages i even had an albino Cobra. So tell me what would be your dream animal room? mine would be what was in my dream.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

hmm that's a hard one. 

I think my dream would have the animals all over the house. I love having animals all around me no matter what I'm doing. So I would probably keep a few small animals in my study, the hedgehog and the mouse. The dog and cats would have free rein of the main floor. The birds would get the living room (which would be blocked off from the cats) and I would like to keep more animals in a rec room in the basement that the dog and cat couldn't get too. So in the basement there would be guinea pigs, bearded dragons, a chameleon, possibly turtles and definitely a bunny (unless the bunny gets along with the dog and cats then it can also have the main floor). 

So yeah that's my dream. I've always wanted to live in a zoo (metaphorical zoo) but yeah. 

I'm getting closer. I currently have a mouse, two budgies and of course a hedgehog all in my tiny little apartment. I think that's zooish enough for right now.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lol, I'm the same way. I have this whole domestic zoo planned out for when I have my own house. The perfect house isn't gonna happen, unless I win the lottery or something, though, lol. Here it is:
I would have one room that would be for the reptiles/amphibians, and probably the hedgehogs. I would have a corn snake, some turtles, maybe some frogs, and a few lizards in there, plus probably one or two hedgies. Of course, having the hedgehog in there with the snake, I would make sure all cages were escape-proof.  I would have that room temperature controlled so it could stay at 75 or so all the time. Then I would have another room where I would have a few birds, which would be a couple of parakeets and an African Grey. That'd probably be my office, I think. I might also have a ferret in that room, and a couple of sugar gliders. Next room would be a cat room, since I'm planning on rescuing several cats from a shelter. I would have that room with a few litter boxes, lots of windows for maximum sun spots , and lots of scratching posts. I also thought it'd be neat to have lots of shelves on the walls, so they could climb up and jump around and such. Then I would have a few dogs, all rescued from the shelter, but preferably all large breeds, that would basically ge the run of the house, except for the reptile room and the bird room. Oh, and the cats would have the run of the house (except for aforementioned rooms), I would keep the cat room door shut, but with a small cat door in it so they can go in and out, but the dogs couldn't go in.
Aaaand....I would also have a chicken house/run set up outside, a barn and pasture for a couple of horses. And I would have a huge fence in the backyard, so that I could just let my dogs out to run, and they would be safe.  Oh, and of course this is out in the country.
So...I think that's it, lol. Of course, I probably won't end up with most of these animals, at least not all at the same time. I want to be sure I have enough time/money to take care of them properly. I'd hate to become a hoarder. :shock:


----------



## hedgie_kid (Feb 6, 2009)

I would hate to have to pick some animals and not pick others but here it goes-

Like most people, I would have a reptile only room so I could keep them all at a warm temperature. In this I would have a corn snake, maybe a turtle, some frogs(I know their actually amphibians), and a gecko or two. I would have a seperate room for hedgies simply because I think the hedgies would be stressed out with so amny other animals. For the hedgie room, I would try to put two females together in a HUGE C&C cage. Probably 10-15 square feet. Then I would have some Males in their own cages. I don't know a thing about birds but it would be nice to have a big walkin bubble thingy in my backyard where Icould keep a bunch or birds. I want to get a hundred more animals but I don't want to bore you all plus I don;t want to get my hopes up. But you never know!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

My dream house would have a huge hedgie room. I'd have part of it divided into an area for the nursing moms with sliding pocket doors to give them some privacy and quiet to deliver and with newborns. At the other end I'd have stacking cages of varying sizes. 
One wall would be windows with a large table with detachable wire sides so it can be used for a play area. Underneath would be shelves to store carriers, extra cages, heaters, wheels etc. 

On the wall opposite would be a counter with a double sink as well as a laundry tub for cleaning poopy wheels. Over top would be cabinets for storing food, medicine, bath items etc. I'd also have floor to ceiling shelves for bedding. 

The room would have individual heating at each end so I could keep the moms just a bit warmer than the rest of them.


----------



## doorfoto (Jul 25, 2019)

My dream home would be very beautiful. I have decided to design the home according to my dream. I would be different front porch decorating ideas to design my home. Your door introduces your house and it will be seen by at least a few people, so it is better to make it merry and bright.


----------

